# Tax back after Redundancy



## dockingtrade (8 Feb 2010)

Hi,
I was recently made redundant and will be looking to claim tax back.
I can do this in 4 weeks time. 
On my payslip is my taxable amount from R and last weeks wages plus holiday etc.
There is only one figure for tax paid. 
Im going to apply for top slicing at the end of the year so how is this separated out when applying for tax back. 
I.E. if I apply for tax back in the next few weeks its only on normal income & tax paid associated with that or does it take into account the taxable lump sum from the R?
If it does is the top slicing at the end of the year  balanced against what i got back duirng the year in tax.
Also my taxable lump sum for R was 22k. I paid income levy as if i was on 22k + a week. When  and how do I apply for this back.
I appreciate any advice, Thanks


----------



## allthedoyles (8 Feb 2010)

When you apply for tax back , it will not take into account the taxable lump sum -  your weekly refund should be equal to your weekly tax credit .

Ensure you have tax returns completed for previous 4 years prior to claiming top slicing relief .


----------



## dockingtrade (10 Feb 2010)

clears it up thanks. 

So im looking to get some cash back from I/tax back, top slicing and income levy


----------



## dockingtrade (16 Feb 2010)

how do you apply for top slicing? If I request a p21 balacing statement will it come through that or is it some other form.

What do you mean by a tax return for the previuos 4 years. I was just a paye worker. Having 4 p60s same thing?


----------

